

"The Issues" - a Demo Realtime Application in AngularJS - embwbam
https://github.com/seanhess/the-issues-angularjs-demo

======
embwbam
I made this for a local user's group. It demonstrates how to do some "custom"
stuff in Angular. It includes two custom directives, one of them is bound to a
jQuery plugin. I also made it poll the server for realtime updates.

I'm hoping it can help show how Angular helps you dive below the hood when you
need to, while giving you a great place to put the under-the-hood stuff
without cluttering your code or breaking the abstraction.

It's live here: <http://the-issues.herokuapp.com/>

------
tocomment
This is really cool. Was it difficult to deploy on Heroku?

